# A few GM facts



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

After someone (we all know I'm talking about) mentioned the quality of GM products vs. Honda and Toyota specifically I went out to double check the source. JD Powers was referenced as proof of the claim, well it turns out JD Powers doesn't agree with 1I

*Chevrolet *
Overall Dependability: 3/5
Overall Performance and Design:3/5
Overall Quality:3/5
Green Efficiency:3/5

*Honda*
Overall Dependability: 4/5
Overall Performance and Design:3/5
Overall Quality:3/5
Green Efficiency:4/5

*Toyota*
Overall Dependability: 4/5
Overall Performance and Design:3/5
Overall Quality:4/5
Green Efficiency:4/5


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Amen bug!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks buggs! :lol:


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

good call buggs


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like I'm defending 1I (NEVER! :wink: ), JD Powers is about as subjective as 1I is. I say that as a Chevy HATER.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> At the risk of sounding like I'm defending 1I (NEVER! :wink: ), JD Powers is about as subjective as 1I is. I say that as a Chevy HATER.


I too am a Chevy hater, and I too must say that JD Powers is an absolute crock of crap FWIW. I used to work at a stock brokerage that was awarded (for the first time ever) like 6 consecutive awards (it was like at 3 when I left there). There was no way that was earned, who knows better than an employee? Yet, they kept getting them; what was really happening is that the real brokerages knew what a crock it was, the agency is simply awarding to whichever firm is willing to pay for the advertising contract.

However, Buggz, your point is not lost, JD Power is simply not a good source. I do believe Consumer Reports to be a very unbiased source that does not receive a single penny in money from firms being reviewed. They consistently rate Ford well better than GM and Dodge, with Honda/Toyota way ahead of all 3 as a mfgr overall. One report was quite interesting about mfgrs overall, they said that they had recommended about 80% of all vehicles tested of HOnda and Toyota (statistically similar results), Ford was about 65% or so??? GM was only about 50% Dodge 35% and Mercedez 000000000%, incredible. The only worse value is Jaguar and Land Rover; Ford did improve them significantly but still have a long ways to go.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The ONLY reason that I used JD power is because 1I brought up chevy's quality and used JD power reviews to prove his point.


----------

